# SRHQ 4.2 Regional Government Bunker, April 2015



## urbexdevil (Aug 10, 2015)

Been holding off posting this for a while but thought I would share it now...

Known about this place since I was a kid and was always intrigued in seeing the inside, you could even say this is what sparked my interest in urban exploration. So after many years of wonder, many hours of research, a lot of head scratching along with the odd bump to the head we found our entrance inside the bunker!

I am not going into details of our entry as we would rather not see this place trashed, however once we were inside the bunker was in fantastic condition… all-be-it empty of any contents other than generators. We were also surprised to see the power still on in the majority of the bunker.

After an hour or so wondering the coridoors heading back and forth through the bunker, curiosity got the better of us and we ventured up the staircase at one end of the coridoor which emerged to ground level inside Sovereign House. After the odd few moments of exploring we jumped at the sound of a loud beep, fearing this may well be our warning to leave we made our way back to the exit, just as alarms began to sound.

Most of you probally already know the history of this place and I suspect a lot of you looking this up will be local to Hertford, but here’s some history on the the bunker shamelessly pinched off the interwebs.



> “Only three SRHQ bunkers are of recent construction- Basingstoke, (SRHQ62), Herford (SRHQ42) and Southport (SRHQ10).
> Each has the same rough design, a All two-storey concrete basement below government office blocks built in the late 1960s.
> Walls are 20-30 inches thick (50-75cm) and each has its own borehole for water.
> Some one hundred and fifty thousand gallons of water are also stored in permanent tanks, and a generator room can power all the SRHQ’s equipment for a month, with a ten thousand gallon fuel reserve.
> ...



Also as the majority of the place had already been void of it’s contents I decided to shoot on video instead.


----------



## krela (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 10, 2015)

This is different. I'm glad you got away when you heard the first beep of an alarm. Probably a detector. Interesting post.


----------



## urbexdevil (Aug 11, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> This is different. I'm glad you got away when you heard the first beep of an alarm. Probably a detector. Interesting post.



We did look up the name on the security systems in there and it had all sorts coming up, thinking more about it we did pass plenty of PIRs and nothing happened. It was only after that first beep that the alarm followed, so I wonder if it activates the PIRs or something.

Never know, loved the explore anyway


----------



## smiler (Aug 11, 2015)

I enjoyed this, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Big C (Aug 11, 2015)

Love it, nice one.....
Let's just hope that the wide open busbar in pictures 2 and 3 isn't the one powering the place.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow that's something really special, power still on what a treat.


----------



## urbexdevil (Aug 12, 2015)

Big C said:


> Love it, nice one.....
> Let's just hope that the wide open busbar in pictures 2 and 3 isn't the one powering the place.



Could well have been haha, didn't really want to approach it too much haha! There was the typical electrical humming coming from the white bit at the far right of those pictures.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice little explore that


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 14, 2015)

Fantastic stuff! What an explore! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## outkast (Aug 16, 2015)

not sure about the present situation, but the stairs were alarmed, the escape hatches were not :wcool:


----------



## urbexdevil (Sep 28, 2015)

We returned to this place yesterday to find the bits we missed in the original report 

Update time! Got some proper pictures this time as well, not many but still...































Still a few more on the phone to come as well


----------



## urbexdevil (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry all, double post and I am at it again with the extra phone snaps... Here's ground level inside the building and what I am guessing is the old toilets.


----------



## smiler (Sep 28, 2015)

Interesting post, I liked it, Thanks


----------

